# first/best 1911



## matt3479 (May 2, 2012)

I know this is going be a big debate but me and my buddy just got our restricted license here in Canada and we are about to get a couple pistols for range purposes only. Im going be getting a Beretta 92 A1 for my first handgun while he is hoping to pick up a 1911 of some sort. I will be getting a 1911 some time soon as well so i figured id do my research now. 

i know the big companies are Springfield, Colt, and it seems to be Kimber. now i have read mixed reviews on some of the kimbers 1911's but they look to make very nice and rugged firearms for there rifles and i assumed there handguns wouldn't be any less of awesome. My buddy is looking into a standard Kimber Custom II, while im looking more into a Springfield TRP, Kimber tactical custom II and if money pans out then even a Dan Wesson valor. I was hoping on getting some advice on steering me in the right direction as for companies and models for a 1911 as well as the ups and downs with the other companies.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

If someone gave me a Kimber, I'd sell it and buy a Springfield. You'll see, at the range.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a S&W 1911 that shoot very nice and is more accurate than the Kimber, and I own a Kimber Pro CDP 2 that has been a great gun thus far but if I had to do it all over I would have bought the Springfield TRP.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

See link in signature.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd get a SIG 1911 long before I'd even consider a Kimber.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ooooh,Kimber bashing.

I believe Kimber isn't worth the money they want and you get a crap warranty.Their quality has increased compared to a few years ago but they are still hit and miss if they'll work out of the box.In that price range I'd go Colt or Springfield.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I went the Kimber route a couple of years ago and have had no complaints! I have a Kimber SS Custom Target II and love it! I haven't had any problems with mine at any time. I didn't do the whole "break it in" thing! I must be pretty lucky as I have many different brands of pistols, mostly name brands and have really had no problems with any of them! I shoot them, clean them when I'm done, and they are ready for the next itme! No biggie for me, they just work!!
I'm sure that as long as you stay with one of the name brands you'll be fine!


----------

